# Taking a huge risk with this video



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Pele earned his BH this weekend. It was very windy! I thought we did well all things considered. Nerves and handler errors, but we can now move on to the next adventure.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvjUWiLlROw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

Good job and nice dog.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Looked good! I think you hid any nerves you had pretty well.


Was that a boxer at 3:19? Is there another dog in the long down while you do obedience?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Super nice overall picture and attitude!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes it was a female boxer who was on the long down. In IPO another dog does a long down while the other dog does the routine.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

That wind blows :roll: LOL

Agreed nice work and nice picture and working together nicely.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

No risk! I thought it was cool! 
Observations not criticisms:
Turns were a wee bit sketchy, recall to front was a bit squint but this is a polishing issue, easily remedied.
I thought it was great! Loverly dog by the way!
Post more vids as you both progress!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Here I did a quick vid to help you polish the turns:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rcik80GAMk&feature=youtu.be

Sorry If I am teaching you to suck eggs and equally if you want a description of what is going on I can do that for you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought that was a great job you did. The dog is very lively but you managed him well and, in turn, if you want, a little bit of mental pressure will make him settle down. 

However, the sit, the down were very quick and he is very attentive. To start off with a dog like this is a plus. Judges like dogs like this and yours obviously liked him, judging by his smile.

You can always lower the temperament of a dog but you cannot put energy into a dog with low temperament.

You seem to have been well drilled as to how to do the routine. One thing I would do is use a shorter line. Yours hampers the process and you hold it rather shortly at the beginning which could get you points off if the dog is a little bit in front of you (taut line).

My compliments.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice looking dog with a nice attitude. A BH is the first step, a pass/fail temperament test. People that expect a polished BH performance have unrealistic expectations IMO.
Congrats on passing and now on to the fun stuff


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice! Wow that was windy. Like the dog's attitude a lot. 

My personal pet peeve is judges who stand there and talk to you way too much before your routine. 

Congratulations on your BH!

Laura

P.S. Matt, what is the thingie you're using on the kitchen floor? Works better than anything I've used.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> P.S. Matt, what is the thingie you're using on the kitchen floor? Works better than anything I've used.


looks like about a 25 lb or so plastic weight (that goes on a bar), for working out...


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Joby Wins!
and Thomas you are quite correct! my post was to help out in their further adventures.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Part of my problem with the turns in my footwork going into the turns especially the left turn. Its inconsistent as I am learning. Pele targets the left foot and my shoulder. We have done the pivoting like Matt's video in place. Transferring that pivot into the whole heeling picture remains elusive so I decided on wider, softer turns for the moment . Pele likes to crash into me on the recalls - I knew his fronts have been iffy especially coming off the sprint to me. I decided preserving my vertical standing rather than butt on the ground. He is a fun dog. Go go go all the time.

Yeah Matt, that would be the best use for a weight plate, rather than keeping my garage service door open.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool I had problems the same as you with my doberman 'Becca' so I did this, I taught a 'back up' command and used that to help her succeed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lDhUhWqBE

which resulted in this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ImuSZO0G2I

I started fitting it into BH heeling pattern:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m0lTVEyexc

She's got it down now, that vids about a month or two old. It was cold and far to early in the morning, lol.

I also had/have the squinty front position problem with Becca, this is me attempting to remedy it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO9mPbc3634

I'm fairly new to all this accurate stuff as it goes, I have always operated on a 'that's about right' policy as I never did any sports with my dogs so points didn't count, lol. It's pretty cool fun though.


----------



## Daniel Hamilton (May 9, 2013)

I agree with everyone else's assessment beautiful well spirited dog with a solid performance. If there aren't more things to work on the activity becomes stale, I personally loose interest.

In the military while marching you ALWAYS pivot on the LEFT foot. So if the platoon leader said about face: face is said as the LEFT foot strikes the ground in my mind I would always say step (right foot) pivot (LEFT foot) march forwards. Even 90° turns are done in this manner. My suggestion would be to drill this so when the dog is healing you are as well; your turns and about faces become almost as scripted as his response. This makes his performance mildly easier.

Daniel Hamilton


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice Sarah!


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats on the B! You and Pele are a great team. 
I did my BH under Randall H too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

damn thought the vid was gonna suck or sumthin...

it did not suck..

congrats


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Sarah, very nice!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Facing movements in the military are different for dog teams. For example, an about face, you actually take a step forward with your left foot and do an about turn having the dog follow you around on your left side, ending up in the same spot facing 180 degees away. An indivual would move his right foot behind his left and pivot on the balls of his feet ending up with heels together angled at 45 degrees facing 180 degrees from the start position.

I agree with your general idea though. Practice the same so the dog can anticipate. 






Daniel Hamilton said:


> I agree with everyone else's assessment beautiful well spirited dog with a solid performance. If there aren't more things to work on the activity becomes stale, I personally loose interest.
> 
> In the military while marching you ALWAYS pivot on the LEFT foot. So if the platoon leader said about face: face is said as the LEFT foot strikes the ground in my mind I would always say step (right foot) pivot (LEFT foot) march forwards. Even 90° turns are done in this manner. My suggestion would be to drill this so when the dog is healing you are as well; your turns and about faces become almost as scripted as his response. This makes his performance mildly easier.
> 
> Daniel Hamilton


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job Sarah

That was a nice OB. She was a kind of nervous. about her left turn- no one ever showed her how to do it the right way,Pele was not trained in rear end movement, in the last few weeks he have get for sure better with that and is making progress from week to week.

to show the dog in that crazy wind was for sure not so easy.

@Matt
take more care on your focus in heeling, all the turns do not really help you if the heel work sucks. should more look like that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsdTxReqNA4&list=UUsvLgeDTJdyBp6OU1gv__1w&index=1


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Good job Sarah
> 
> That was a nice OB. She was a kind of nervous. about her left turn- no one ever showed her how to do it the right way,Pele was not trained in rear end movement, in the last few weeks he have get for sure better with that and is making progress from week to week.
> 
> ...


Cool, dog looks well into it!

Yeah, that's never gonna happen, if a sheep farts up on the hill in the distance my dobes will hear it and wanna know what it is, ROFL
But thanks for the tip!


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Cool, dog looks well into it!
> 
> Yeah, that's never gonna happen, if a sheep farts up on the hill in the distance my dobes will hear it and wanna know what it is, ROFL
> But thanks for the tip!


every dog is able to concentrate!!you must only find the right way.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I like your optimism dude!
Gimme some tips on how to accomplish this with my dobes, I'll be ever so grateful!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Pele earned his BH this weekend. It was very windy! I thought we did well all things considered. Nerves and handler errors, but we can now move on to the next adventure.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvjUWiLlROw&feature=youtu.be


Congratulations!


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> I like your optimism dude!
> Gimme some tips on how to accomplish this with my dobes, I'll be ever so grateful!


have nothing to do with optimism.all our dogs here walk real concentrated like the female. where are you from


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Wales, United kingdom.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

i send you the next days something and you can contact him for training


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

cool, nice one


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Very Nice Sarah! Congrats! 
Thank you for posting the video.


----------

